# Buy one get one, only for coach trips?



## Marcus (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello all, I am wanting to rebook a Empire Builder Chicago to Seattle trip that was cancelled from last March due to Covid. Prices have gone up, not unexpected due to limited capacity. But we were hoping to offset some of the Roomette cost by using the current buy one, get one promotion. It appears that it only works on coach bookings. I see nothing about this on the "Deals" page being restricted in this way. Has anyone had this experience also, or is it possible that it's just a glitch? I appreciate in advance any feedback!


----------



## MIrailfan (Feb 18, 2021)

I think it's only coach.


----------

